# small zuki audio mono block amplifier



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

how much interest would there be 
for a small zuki audio mono block amplifier stable to 1/2 ohm ?

thank you


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

zukiaudio said:


> how much interest would there be
> for a small zuki audio mono block amplifier stable to 1/2 ohm ?
> 
> thank you


That would largely depend on the power output and the price point...



Specifics???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

1 watt?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Full-range?

I'd be more interested a high voltage amp rather than a high current amp. Class G would be nice as well.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> 1 watt?


That's 8 watts @ 1/2 ohm.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

your regular monoblock is incredible Patrick!!! what r u up to?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Size would generate interest !


----------



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Also interested, but need more specs.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 2 Zapco M80's . A Zuki version would be tasty to try out.


----------



## prkal8er (Feb 10, 2007)

A small footprint of 10x8x2 would be nice but not really interested in high current.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Something PDX sized, at about 1000 watts would be interesting.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Patrick shot me a pm on the matter ....
I actually have a question for you.



I would be interested.

I would have sent you a pm, but your box is Full.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i have an e-mail hyperlink at

zukiaudio dot net

if anyone wants to reach me

since the pm thing is locked up here


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was thinking of that as I bolted down my 4 channels....how nice it would be to have mono blocks all the way around built like the big mono. That thing is hands down the best mono I have ever encountered. If I could have 1/5th of the power of the big one at full range to power a pair to the mid bass....well that would be too sweet.... and the 4 channel to run the mids and highs...my dream setup.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Patrick

The only thing keeping your amps off my short list of amps to replace my xenons with when the time comes is the fact you don't have a lower power mono or 2-channel to run a sub with. Your "beast" would send my RE SE into orbit...or since it's downfired moreso to china lol. If you could come out with an amp that does 400-600 at 2 ohms that would be great. I honestly don't see why an amp should be .5 ohm stable but if that's what you wanna do that's fine. I feel your amps would be perfect for my system if this smaller mono amp materializes. 

Best regards
Chris


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Patrick, 
Love the products and look forward to more info on a small Mono Block Eleets...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Patrick,

If the small mono has a fairly small footprint then I'm game and *will buy one.* Good to see you posting on here buddy.

Zach


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm also very interested. Still haven't picked up an eleets 4 channel - but hopefully after the holidays I will own at least one.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

falkenbd said:


> I'm also very interested. Still haven't picked up an eleets 4 channel - but hopefully after the holidays I will own at least one.


Yes, you should pick one up when you get the chance. The 2 I have won't leave my car until they die.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

build a small staggered 7 channel amp

2x25, 2 x 80, 2 x 160 and 1 x 600.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

60ndown said:


> build a small staggered 7 channel amp
> 
> 2x25, 2 x 80, 2 x 160 and 1 x 600.


Thats what I need right there, there are small and large mono blocks everywhere, there is only 1 staggered 7-ch that I know of, or even a staggered 6-ch would be nice for the front stage


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Come on guys, let's keep this on topic. I know there are several of us here that would love to see this amp come into production.

So who else would be interested in a smaller mono block from Zuki?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe already covered, but I was off of the board for a few months......has the ELEET 5 channel been looked at or reviewed by chance?

4x5watts & 1x10watts


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Reviewed I don't think so. But coming straight from Patrick at Zuki, it's an ELEETS 4 channel with a small mono channel built in. The 5th channel can be A/B or D.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

If Patrick is going to build anything close to the big mono, its going to perform. The big mono is the most powerful amp I have ever had on my subs.......bar none. Trust me when I say I have had alot of different sub amps in my truck.....the mono will never leave big red


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

And are you running a single mono on your 15's now Jim or a pair of mono's? I know that you used to have dual mono blocks on the 15's before you went Zuki.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> *Come on guys, let's keep this on topic*. I know there are several of us here that would love to see this amp come into production.
> 
> So who else would be interested in a smaller mono block from Zuki?


Same goes to you Boosted


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I asked Jim about a Zuki mono amp that is currently in production. That question in a mono block thread is pretty appropriate I think.  I hear you though Beats. 

Ok Patrick, time to get working on this new amp!! I need one or two please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I asked Jim about a Zuki mono amp that is currently in production. That question in a mono block thread is pretty appropriate I think.  I hear you though Beats.
> 
> Ok Patrick, time to get working on this new amp!! I need one or two please.


I was just bustin ur ballz alittle


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I know i'm probably in the minority but I'd like to see a shared footprint and shared cosmetics with the Eleets 4-channel. I hate having amps that are different lengths but I absolutely will not buy amps that don't share cosmetics. 

I know, I'm weird.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I know i'm probably in the minority but I'd like to see a shared footprint and shared cosmetics with the Eleets 4-channel. I hate having amps that are differentlengths but I absolutely will not buy amps that don't share cosmetics.
> 
> I know, I'm weird.


The only thing keeping from having the Zukis sooner.......I AGREE!>


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed about matching the cosmetics to the current ELEETS line up. Even if it shared the same chassis as the 4 channel ELEETS, that would be fine. I personally think that the ELEETS are gorgeous amps. Old school simple lines FTW!!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

oops


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

oh, if you try to email zuki for more info - he won't give it... He is gaging interest so lets show him some interest folks!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

falkenbd said:


> oh, if you try to email zuki for more info - he won't give it... He is gaging interest so lets show him some interest folks!


It's not that he won't give it, there isn't any to give. He'll start designing this thing if there is interest for it. Otherwise he won't bother building something people won't buy.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Agreed about matching the cosmetics to the current ELEETS line up. Even if it shared the same chassis as the 4 channel ELEETS, that would be fine. I personally think that the ELEETS are gorgeous amps. Old school simple lines FTW!!


I love the look/design of the Eleets....I also love how all of the connections are on one side, easier to hide wires if needed. I 100% hope the new mono amplifier has the same chasis.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, take the Eleets 4-channel and make an A/B 2-channel that can also run low impedance loads like a SS Ref or Rubi and have it make around 1KW. I MUCH prefer A/B amps, even on subs.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Ok, take the Eleets 4-channel and make an A/B 2-channel that can also run low impedance loads like a SS Ref or Rubi and have it make around 1KW. I MUCH prefer A/B amps, *even on subs*.


That is where we will disagree. But a mono that could run A/B or D would be insane.

something equal to 1k watts at 4 and 1 ohm.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

How would you even make an amp that runs A/B and D and is switchable between the two topologies? Having run both I just think the A/B has a lot more control over the sub. It sounds a lot less loose than a D. IMO.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> How would you even make an amp that runs A/B and D and is switchable between the two topologies? Having run both I just think the A/B has a lot more control over the sub. It sounds a lot less loose than a D. IMO.


It is Patrick he can figure it out. I just seem to get more out put with a 1k class D over a 1k class A/B.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

i'd buy it


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> It is Patrick he can figure it out. I just seem to get more out put with a 1k class D over a 1k class A/B.


Basshead

And I don't like how my voltage dips when an a/b starts pouring the coals to a sub:blush:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm runnng 2 15's on one monoblock Zach.....stupid loud if you want it to be. clean sq transients with it as well. I have it at 2 ohms...no need to go any lower


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Patrick I shot you an email a few days ago....when you get the time please shot me a pm on here or an email.
Thanks


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Jumpin' Jesus YES!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i'd be interested in a small mono amp, pdx sized but thinner, like jl hd thin, now that woudl be awesome and i'd buy it, and a matching 4 channel as well, you'd have my money


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you guys are asking to much, the size of a PDX thin like a JL... I love that idea but you cant fit the suspension/Engine of a BMW M5 under the skin of a Toyota Tercel. Just be glad he's going to make something special for us 1% of 1%ers.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i suffered loss of e-mails from inbox at zukiaudio.net

please resend if you have not heard back from me.

i am sorry
thank you

patrick


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

figured I'd bump this so its more visible and hopefully some others show interest.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> Full-range?
> 
> I'd be more interested a high voltage amp rather than a high current amp. Class G would be nice as well.


I'm with ca90ss. I'd much rather have a high voltage amp than high current.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Which cost more to make ? high voltage or high current ?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Either way, I'm in for one of these. It will make a great sub amp for my convertible install I'm sure. 

Zach


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Dont forget we need it to be no bigger than 7x7x2



60ndown said:


> build a small staggered 7 channel amp
> 
> 2x25, 2 x 80, 2 x 160 and 1 x 600.


----------



## HawaiianBassHead (Sep 18, 2007)

8675309 said:


> Dont forget we need it to be no bigger than 7x7x2


well... maybe they should raise the bar a little... 30x2, 90x2, 200x2 and 1800x1 6x9x1.75".. since the other amp would be too simple...

price, size, full range or subs only? and any features xovers yadda yadda.. obviously price will dictate everything else. thus I ask everything else last. figuring you'll start with everything else 1st and price last


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm hoping that Zuki is already working on this. But I haven't heard anything yet. I still vote for a monoblock that shares the same chassis as the ELEETS 4 channels.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Out of sheer curiosity....

If Patrick were to release some rough specs as to power/size/estimated cost how many people would put their name on a pre-buy list? If it meant a down payment or full payment for a pre-order? He didn't mention anything to me about it, but I figure this would give him an accurate gauge at how many people really are interested versus how many people are window shopping with no intention of actually buying anything.

Zach


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Depends on whether or not it would be A/B, if it would use the same heat sink (same size too) as the Eleets 4, and if he'd let me return the Eleets 4 I got to run the subs.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Depends on whether or not it would be A/B, if it would use the same heat sink (same size too) as the Eleets 4, and if he'd let me return the Eleets 4 I got to run the subs.


If I know Patrick the "little" mono will be A/B as he doesn't seem to be much of a fan of class D amps at all. I've mentioned to him that making the mono in the ELEETS chassis would probably be a popular choice.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> If I know Patrick the "little" mono will be A/B as he doesn't seem to be much of a fan of class D amps at all. I've mentioned to him that making the mono in the ELEETS chassis would probably be a popular choice.


I requested a matching class D several months ago...when I asked recently he said it was going to be a class D.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^^Boooooooo on class D.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> ^^^^Boooooooo on class D.


I'm with Paul on this one. I was really hoping for an A/B design. But Patrick had mentioned not being able to make the big mono as small as he would've liked due to the A/B technology and with what he was expecting out of that amp. Maybe class D is the only way he can get the size down to where he wants it and still have the same "dig deep" attributes that the big mono has?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Out of sheer curiosity....
> 
> If Patrick were to release some rough specs as to power/size/estimated cost how many people would put their name on a pre-buy list? If it meant a down payment or full payment for a pre-order? He didn't mention anything to me about it, but I figure this would give him an accurate gauge at how many people really are interested versus how many people are window shopping with no intention of actually buying anything.
> 
> Zach


Bump! Any more input on this question? Also, the topology of the amp has not been decided on as of yet.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I would buy one


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been wanting to buy some 4ch Eleets for my system, and if this mono can perform like the Eleets at a price as good or less than them, I would be willing to pay in advance.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Bump! Any more input on this question?


Without knowing power, price, size, features etc. it's kind of hard to answer.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I would say it should be the same dimensions as the 4 channel for aesthetics..... and should put out somewhere around 40-50 Zuki Watts


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I would say it should be the same dimensions as the 4 channel for aesthetics..... and should put out somewhere around 40-50 Zuki Watts


I've been told it will put out exactly half of what the "beast" does. It will most likely be .5 ohm stable but no way in hell I'd run it that low. Considering who it's coming from though no doubt it will be CLEAN at .5 if he builds it to go that low.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

well that would be 50 watts....yeah, probably wouldn't want to run it that low myself, but very nice

can't wait to see and get one



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've been told it will put out exactly half of what the "beast" does. It will most likely be .5 ohm stable but no way in hell I'd run it that low. Considering who it's coming from though no doubt it will be CLEAN at .5 if he builds it to go that low.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

if its a 1/4 of the power the beast does, you guys will be very very happy. I actually make that statement having the beast in my rig, not by word of mouth


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

what keeps u guys from running the 5 channel hes got? the second i hooked my 4chan eleets, i wanted to sell it and my sub amp to fund the 5 channel.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

What are the specs on the 5 channel?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Maybe already covered, but I was off of the board for a few months......has the ELEET 5 channel been looked at or reviewed by chance?
> 
> 4x5watts & 1x10watts


ugh, if I see that power rating again, I'll never buy one.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Inferno333 said:


> What are the specs on the 5 channel?


Foglght was correct in the 4 X 5 watts and 1 X 10 watts. Patrick said that it's an ELEETS 4 channel with a 5 channel thrown in that was designed to power a 10" sub or a fairly efficient 12". 

CA90SS, I hear you. But the prelim info, which isn't concrete, is that the "little" monoblock would share the ELEETS 4 channel chassis. That would put it at 16" X 9.5" X 2.5" including the mounting feet. And if it's going to be rated at 40-50 watts then that would easily drive 90% of the sub setups that people on this board have in their cars.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

If I hadnt just bought a matching set of DD amps I would run these, but I dont want to sell and buy again. I may next year.

Wish it was an option a few months ago, I still think of getting eleets...


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

60ndown said:


> build a small staggered 7 channel amp
> 
> 2x25, 2 x 80, 2 x 160 and 1 x 600.



More interested in one of these.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't put my name on a preorder list, but I'd certainly be interested in a mono Zuki that shared the same chassis as the 4-channel.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

I just hooked up 1 of my eleets4, wow what a difference. Patrick I want a monoblock asap actually 2 mono's asap... I'm almost done with the Ford now I'm starting on the Toyota soon.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Any news yet on the mono-block guys?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Sometimes you just can not rush perfection....I would say pick up a substitute and enjoy your music......Maybe something like the Cadence Ai7 for now.......I am in your shoes however and can not wait for the Mono to be released.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Sometimes you just can not rush perfection....I would say pick up a substitute and enjoy your music......Maybe something like the Cadence Ai7 for now.......I am in your shoes however and can not wait for the Mono to be released.


Stay out of my head!!!! I'm currently using the new Cadence iA7 until Patrick releases the new "little" mono block.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

You can thank me now Eddie


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> You can thank me now Eddie


And in turn, you can think Fred and myself there Jim.  LOL!!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL - it's funny, cuz it's true:laugh:

I can't wait for this to come out, after being at Meca finals I have been craving some big bass.....I want a 15 or 18 now 



Boostedrex said:


> And in turn, you can think Fred and myself there Jim.  LOL!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

fredridge said:


> LOL - it's funny, cuz it's true:laugh:
> 
> I can't wait for this to come out, after being at Meca finals I have been craving some big bass.....I want a 15 or 18 now


And people wonder why I am running the setup that I am in my tiny xB. It's all about being able to have a nice SQ car when needed, but also being able to crank the volume knob when needed.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Whats up BigRed, and yes Thank You...You've been busy I see. So do you have any insider information you can pass on.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

how many people would be serious about buying this amplifier if i commit to it ?

is there a problem if it is slightly longer than the eleets 4 channel ?

the heatsink will be exactly the same only an inch or so longer .


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You've got several in this thread that probably have the cash set aside for it. I'll definately be in for an eleets for a little more headroom on my fronts but waiting a year or so for financial reasons. Patrick, you'll probably have my business sooner than later if things pick up for me in the next bit.

How much power will this new mono do at 2 ohms? 4 ohms?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd send back one of my Eleets 4 channels for it...as long as it's an A/B amp and it's exactly the same size as the Eleets four channel. If it's even an inch longer I'm out. I know it's only an inch, but for me it has to be exactly the same size.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

zukiaudio said:


> how many people would be serious about buying this amplifier if i commit to it ?
> 
> is there a problem if it is slightly longer than the eleets 4 channel ?
> 
> the heatsink will be exactly the same only an inch or so longer .


I'd commit as long as its not a class D amp. A few more details might be helpful as well, like price...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I doubt I need to say it, but I'm in 100%. I would also like to see a class A/B instead of class D though. The extra inch in length doesn't matter to me as I'm not as anal retentive as Quality_Sound. LOL!!


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in for 2 mono's Patrick, so just let me know when.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

zukiaudio said:


> how many people would be serious about buying this amplifier if i commit to it ?
> 
> is there a problem if it is slightly longer than the eleets 4 channel ?
> 
> the heatsink will be exactly the same only an inch or so longer .


A couple of inches would not bother me. Hell if you ask my wife she may even say it would help.

Maybe a deposit should be in order? Atleast a percentage down? Beside being more effecient and friendly to your electrical system ....and only playing to 20hz I am not sure why so many are against a class D sub woofer amplifier? IMHO class A/B stomps class D fullrange amplifiers hands down.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't care if it's d or a/b personally since my electrical can handle it. 

One thought would be to make it a twin mono so it could double as a VERY stout 2-channel if it's an a/b...similar to the genesis and tru offerings. Maybe make the channels 10 watts at 4 ohm and make it stable to 2 ohm bridged for the 50 watts it would be rated for? Just a thought. The main thing I'm thinking about is people like me who could use that extra headroom on their mids/midbass and then use a regular eleets for sub and tweets. For that reason I might just do a pair of eleets and call it a day and bridge one of them to the mids


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Arent the Zuki Eleets a dual mono when bridges? I thought they had separate power supplies and schematic? I guess i should look a little deeper into the subject, but i could be wrong as well since its not advertised a so :blush:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I don't care if it's d or a/b personally since my electrical can handle it.
> 
> One thought would be to make it a twin mono so it could double as a VERY stout 2-channel if it's an a/b...similar to the genesis and tru offerings. Maybe make the channels 10 watts at 4 ohm and make it stable to 2 ohm bridged for the 50 watts it would be rated for? Just a thought. The main thing I'm thinking about is people like me who could use that extra headroom on their mids/midbass and then use a regular eleets for sub and tweets. For that reason I might just do a pair of eleets and call it a day and bridge one of them to the mids


A dual mono would be HUGE!! There's no way it would fit into a chassis near the size of an ELEETS 4 channel. 

And why the crazy look about running an ELEETS bridged to your mids? I do just that. I have an ELEETS 4 channel bridged to my ID OEM's and it's wonderful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Arent the Zuki Eleets a dual mono when bridges? I thought they had separate power supplies and schematic? I guess i should look a little deeper into the subject, but i could be wrong as well :blush:


they do have dual power supplies, dont know what you mean by schematic


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I too will have a bridged Eleets4 on my midbasses. I had a bridged 4150XXK on my Dyns.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I would be in for one or two of these, timing is the issue for me..

yeah, bridging the 4 channel for more power is the way to go.. a 2 channel would be fine also as long as it puts out around 40-50 bridged...basically all the power of a 4 channel into a single channel ...that would make me


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Amen Fred, amen. I'm really looking forward to seeing what kind of info comes out from Patrick about this new amp. It looks like there are already 4-5 of us that are willing to buy at least one. Not bad for not having specs, topology, or price. LOL!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I may be in - after hearing boosted's system this past week - I'm very impressed with the Eleets 4 channel. I'm trying to decide between 2 Sundowns or the Eleets 4 channel and a small mono.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm glad to see that there is solid interest in this amp so far!! Now let's hope that Patrick will get the design nailed down for it sooner than later. Sorry all, but patience isn't my strong suit.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Zach, not sure if these are final, but he asked me to add something to the website about it and here are the specs

Eleets Mono
15 watts x 1 @ 8 or 4 Ohms @ .05 thd


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

fredridge said:


> Zach, not sure if these are final, but he asked me to add something to the website about it and here are the specs
> 
> Eleets Mono
> 15 watts x 1 @ 8 or 4 Ohms @ .05 thd


Regulated power supplies? Smiliar to the Xenons.....I wonder where 15 zuki watts where put them in actual watts(750??)? I have to say if the big mono is 50x1 I was hoping for atleast 25x1.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

the big mono is 100 watts, I mentioned the same thing and was saying something about 40-50..... however I don't think Zuki's ratings are a simple 1-1 increase..... I think it is some kind of logorithmic scale




unpredictableacts said:


> Regulated power supplies? Smiliar to the Xenons.....I wonder where 15 zuki watts where put them in actual watts(750??)? I have to say if the big mono is 50x1 I was hoping for atleast 25x1.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

fredridge said:


> the big mono is 100 watts, I mentioned the same thing and was saying something about 40-50..... however I don't think Zuki's ratings are a simple 1-1 increase..... I think it is some kind of logorithmic scale


Yeah, plus one on the cosmic/logorythmic scale on power ratings. 

Fred, Patrick mentioned something to me as well about 15 X 1 being the expected power ratings for the new mono. We were talking about my dual sub setup and that's where the 8 ohm thing came from. He assured me that dual Mag v4's or dual DIYMA R12's off the mono at 8 ohms would still be MORE than enough. He's never been wrong in my previous dealings with him, so I trust him on this issue as well. 

Zach


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

he assured me too and when I said it might not be enough power, he said something like don't worry it will do what is supposed to, it is a Zuki Amplifier


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

fredridge said:


> he assured me too and when I said it might not be enough power, he said something like don't worry it will do what is supposed to, it is a Zuki Amplifier


I just want to push the **** out of a singel 12" set up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I just want to push the **** out of a singel 12" set up.


You know how only 400 traditional watts pushes my re se so that re se Abram hooked you up on should jump out of the basket on 15 zuki wattsHopefully it would be enough for the d9 or flatline you have.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

What are the dimensions for the Eleets 4 and 5 channel?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

big and REALLY big.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> big and REALLY big.


Well that's helpful... 

Anyone else?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ELEETS 4 channel is 16 X 9.5 X 2.5. The 5 channel is the same width and height, but it's WAY longer than a 4 channel. I don't have the dimensions though. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

That's actually pretty reasonable.

Any idea is the 5 channel is under 22 inches wide?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Inferno333 said:


> That's actually pretty reasonable.
> 
> Any idea is the 5 channel is under 22 inches wide?


if you have a way to accomadate 2 of the Eleets 4-ch that that would be better, even considering they are alittle more money. The 5-ch on has 1 power supply where each eleets has 2. This is what Patrick has told me.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess the price is negligible.

I was hoping to use something a little more simple this time around...

Maybe a single amp in the side section under the hatch floor. To keep the spare or not...?


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm out on the small mono unless I don't like the way this Eleets 4ch is pushing the subs. If that happens I'll splurge for it, but it will be a bit before I know.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I ran the big monoblock all weekend at CES with a 2 amp trickle charge most of the time and it never shut down. We did abuse it with Jurassic Lunch alot as well


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I ran the big monoblock all weekend at CES with a 2 amp trickle charge most of the time and it never shut down. We did abuse it with Jurassic Lunch alot as well


Sweet! And no, I don't believe that you would've beat on those DD 15's Jim. ROFL!!!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be making my 'pre-order' this week


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep, it seems that some early info has been released. Amplifiers


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Yep, it seems that some early info has been released. Amplifiers


lol at the pic of the small mono:laugh:

And HOLY POOPIE ON A STICK at the price of the big mono


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

How much will it be when it actually comes out?

I'm tempted... no I'm not!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> lol at the pic of the small mono:laugh:
> 
> And HOLY POOPIE ON A STICK at the price of the big mono


The price on the big mono isn't as bad as you think if you take in to account the power it makes. Right around $0.55-.60 per watt doesn't sound all that bad to me.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I need to send Patrick a email.


Just curious.....it was never confirmed nor denied......

Is the small mono similiar in design as the Xenon mono amplifiers? And from what I remember the xenons are a class D of sorts?....please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

when it comes out the price will be $650 plus shipping...so probably figure around 680 shipped.



DonovanM said:


> How much will it be when it actually comes out?
> 
> I'm tempted... no I'm not!


shoot him an e-mail from the website link, it should work, if not let me know and I will fix it.

I do not know what class it will be



unpredictableacts said:


> I need to send Patrick a email.
> 
> 
> Just curious.....it was never confirmed nor denied......
> ...


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> how many people would be serious about buying this amplifier if i commit to it ?
> 
> is there a problem if it is slightly longer than the eleets 4 channel ?
> 
> the heatsink will be exactly the same only an inch or so longer .


I would have absolutely no problem with the length as long as everything else matched. I might even sell a few things to get them.

I just hope we can get some realistic numbers. I understand why you print the specs like you do but it kills any resale value down the road for me.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> I would have absolutely no problem with the length as long as everything else matched. I might even sell a few things to get them.
> 
> I just hope we can get some realistic numbers. I understand why you print the specs like you do but it kills any resale value down the road for me.


Patrick hit his goal for this new amp. It will be a matching heat sink to the ELEETS 4 channels with an added inch or so of length. It's also going to weigh just over 20lbs.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

One more request:

A bass proccessor similar ot the PG BassCube or the the PPI PC1800


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

here is the initial pic of the amp....will be more later


----------



## vjgli (Nov 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> build a small staggered 7 channel amp
> 
> 2x25, 2 x 80, 2 x 160 and 1 x 600.


Very tough considering you would need 4 different rail voltage.
That is 4 separate transformer. Or a gigantic transformer with multiple, multiple secondary windings.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

fredridge said:


> here is the initial pic of the amp....will be more later


That is the worst pic at the ass end of a 100+ post thread saying YES YES I WANT it EVER!

Granted, we know it looks exactly the same as the 4-channel, but still...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

be glad I didn't take the pic, then it would only be half the amp:blush:




DonovanM said:


> That is the worst pic at the ass end of a 100+ post thread saying YES YES I WANT it EVER!
> 
> Granted, we know it looks exactly the same as the 4-channel, but still...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> The price on the big mono isn't as bad as you think if you take in to account the power it makes. Right around $0.55-.60 per watt doesn't sound all that bad to me.


According to my math it's almost $21/Watt. Not being familiar with Zuki amps rating nomenclature, why are all of his amps rated so low? 

I admit it would be fun to demo a system to customers and tell them it's all off a 30 Watt amp, tho 

Jay


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> According to my math it's almost $21/Watt. Not being familiar with Zuki amps rating nomenclature, why are all of his amps rated so low?
> 
> I admit it would be fun to demo a system to customers and tell them it's all off a 30 Watt amp, tho
> 
> Jay


Before anyone goes nuts about this, head over to the Product Selection/Comparison forum and read through "The Great Zuki Debate Thread." That should answer all of your questions. 

And you guys should check out the thread I started in the classifieds section about a few limited run 2 channel ELEETS amps.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm dumb. Sorry. I just found the review that Dr. Fosgate did on the Eleets 4 channel. I should have searched first. Please don't ban me!:shame::laugh:

Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, I'm dumb. Sorry. I just found the review that Dr. Fosgate did on the Eleets 4 channel. I should have searched first. Please don't ban me!:shame::laugh:
> 
> Jay


Keep reading that thread, he didnt test it correctly so he rates it over what it actually does with a load on it. Zed tested it at 130 watts per channel, still plenty of power


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> when it comes out the price will be $650 plus shipping...so probably figure around 680 shipped.
> 
> I do not know what class it will be





Boostedrex said:


> Patrick hit his goal for this new amp. It will be a matching heat sink to the ELEETS 4 channels with an added inch or so of length. It's also going to weigh just over 20lbs.


Some posts I found while searching 

zukiaudio

DIYMA Novice
Join Date: Jan 2007
Location: las vegas
Age: 46
Posts: 694


iTrader: (3)




Default Re: Zuki amps for sale
Quote:
Originally Posted by unpredictableacts View Post
I cant help but to love the simplicty of those amplifiers....Patrick is got something in the works for me.....hopefully he fills me in sometime soon.


it is a 50 watts x 1 mono amplifier 

_____________________________________________________________________

zukiaudio

DIYMA Novice
Join Date: Jan 2007
Location: las vegas
Age: 46
Posts: 694


iTrader: (3)




Default Re: Zuki amps for sale
Quote:
Originally Posted by unpredictableacts View Post
class D?
shot me a pm and tease me somemore.

yes. that is what you requested correct ? 

______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It's not a class D, that much I'm sure of.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

isnt this supposed to be out by now


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> It's not a class D, that much I'm sure of.


I wouldn't be surprised at all if it was AB and rated @ 15 watts


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> isnt this supposed to be out by now


The final testing on it prior to release didn't go the way Patrick wanted it to. He said that it was running warmer than he would like and that he thinks it should have a little more heatsink. So he's going to add a bit more length to it, space some of the components out on the board, and then send it into production. 

I personally don't mind the wait since he is just making the amp that much more reliable for his customers. Although some people will be upset by this delay, I think that it was a smart move on Patrick's part.

Zach


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Once right is better then 2 wrong allways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> The final testing on it prior to release didn't go the way Patrick wanted it to. He said that it was running warmer than he would like and that he thinks it should have a little more heatsink. So he's going to add a bit more length to it, space some of the components out on the board, and then send it into production.
> 
> I personally don't mind the wait since he is just making the amp that much more reliable for his customers. Although some people will be upset by this delay, I think that it was a smart move on Patrick's part.
> 
> Zach


definetly, was just curious to see what the hold up was


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Gives you more time to save up money ^^^^


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

You better start saving up more money, I have a couple more models on the website he asked me to post....they are in development now. 

Honestly, I own the Eleets and I know anything he puts out with that title will be at the same level, but I am dying to try out the 5 channels spl.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

fredridge said:


> You better start saving up more money, I have a couple more models on the website he asked me to post....they are in development now.
> 
> Honestly, I own the Eleets and I know anything he puts out with that title will be at the same level, but I am dying to try out the 5 channels spl.



You need to get some dimensions up on the website


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I just talked to Patrick about the small mono. The new shipping date is going to be 4-5 weeks from now. There was an issue with the extrusion of the new heatsinks that set him back. He did assure me that the version of small mono that gets shipped will be FAR superior to what he originally planned. It all came together great and it's sure to be one incredible amp. If anyone has any questions or wants more details just get a hold of me and I'll give you whatever info I have.

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Zach for the update!


----------



## JJDH (Mar 8, 2009)

i have been learning alot from this site. now i have a dilema of wanting to have the front and rear stage active. also run two subs. without tweets in the back, i need 7 channels total. 6 for mids/highs, and one heavy channel for subs. if they are producing a 7 channel amp why cant it break down that way. i have 2 amps now. dont really have room for a third. wouldnt a 7 channel that can break down that way be best?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

JJDH said:


> i have been learning alot from this site. now i have a dilema of wanting to have the front and rear stage active. also run two subs. without tweets in the back, i need 7 channels total. 6 for mids/highs, and one heavy channel for subs. if they are producing a 7 channel amp why cant it break down that way. i have 2 amps now. dont really have room for a third. wouldnt a 7 channel that can break down that way be best?


Whichever amp combination works is the best 

Look through installs until you find a trick that works for you as far as getting them installed and cooled


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

JJDH said:


> i have been learning alot from this site. now i have a dilema of wanting to have the front and* rear stage active*. also run two subs. without tweets in the back, i need 7 channels total. 6 for mids/highs, and one heavy channel for subs. if they are producing a 7 channel amp why cant it break down that way. i have 2 amps now. dont really have room for a third. wouldnt a 7 channel that can break down that way be best?


YAAAA!!!!!!:surprised:


----------



## JJDH (Mar 8, 2009)

unpredictableacts said:


> YAAAA!!!!!!:surprised:


if i worded that wrong ok. with the rear speakers they dont sound too good off the hu. i like to have balanced sound in the front and back, so i need to amplify and crossover thr rear speakers to accomplish the sound im lookin for.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

IMHO, just ditch the rear speakers unless you have the DSP on tap to tune/delay them appropriately. ie. use them as a type of surround instead of a main speaker that sits behind you.

And why not just get 2 4 channel amps? You could bridge channels 3&4 of the 2nd 4 channel and have your 7 channels of amplification with 2 amps total. The Zuki SPL 4 channel sounds like it might just be your "cup of tea" as it were.


----------



## JJDH (Mar 8, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> IMHO, just ditch the rear speakers unless you have the DSP on tap to tune/delay them appropriately. ie. use them as a type of surround instead of a main speaker that sits behind you.
> 
> And why not just get 2 4 channel amps? You could bridge channels 3&4 of the 2nd 4 channel and have your 7 channels of amplification with 2 amps total. The Zuki SPL 4 channel sounds like it might just be your "cup of tea" as it were.


understood. still learnin, reading and messin with it. i dont have a processor yet.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Time is getting closer to the small mono's shipping. I know that some of you are frustrated with the extra wait time on these. I can promise you that it will be MORE than worth it though. Patrick really went the extra mile on these amps and it's going to show.

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks again Zach for the update. Right now I have a loner Alpine mono (thanks to J-Man) that is doing the duties (400 watts). It is going to be very interesting to see the difference when I replace it with the small mono. I just hope I left a long enough spot for it on the amp rack that we built (should be a cool effect - hopefully it will look like one giant amp). I'll be watching for the Fragibility box!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, if Patrick's heat sink guy will actually get the correct sized heat sink delivered then these can start shipping out. The board is done and awaiting the new, larger, heat sink. That is the final piece of the puzzle. From what I was told, there have been 2 sizing mistakes by the heat sink manufacturer.

I just wanted to keep everyone up to date with what's going on. If any of the pre-paid buyers have any questions/concerns please don't hesitate to let me know.

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Zach,

Still looking forward to getting the Zuki - sometimes I forget that I ordered it , but I'm sure I'll be thrilled when it gets here. I can't wait to hear it on your 2 DIYMA's!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Zach,
> 
> Still looking forward to getting the Zuki - sometimes I forget that I ordered it , but I'm sure I'll be thrilled when it gets here. I can't wait to hear it on your 2 DIYMA's!!!


Or the dual SI BM's whenever Nick finally releases them. Under seat subs FTW!  

And from what Patrick told me yesterday, the small mono will tip the scales at 25lbs. It should be pretty sturdy.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, I see the 4 channel Eleets is "Sold Out," will there be any more of these anytime soon? I'm trying to decide which amps to get and was considering either the 4 channel and the mono, or 2 4 channels.

Jay


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

im selling mine pm me if interested


----------



## 037981 (Sep 13, 2009)

what is the release date are they in similar to the Zuki 2/4channel in cost


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Patrick, I am going to be picking up a used Zuki Eleets 4 channel very shortly. I exepct I will be in the market for a matching sub amp. I run a Morel Ultimo 4 ohm so I really don't car care about 1 ohm or even 1/2 ohm stability. Looking for something that has a length of less than 16.5" that can do 800 watts at 4 ohms.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

037981 said:


> what is the release date are they in similar to the Zuki 2/4channel in cost


IIRC, there are a few of the small mono's left ready for shipment. I can find out for sure though. And they are more expensive than the 2/4 channel ELEETS. The price is listed on Amplifiers 



snaimpally said:


> Patrick, I am going to be picking up a used Zuki Eleets 4 channel very shortly. I exepct I will be in the market for a matching sub amp. I run a Morel Ultimo 4 ohm so I really don't car care about 1 ohm or even 1/2 ohm stability. Looking for something that has a length of less than 16.5" that can do 800 watts at 4 ohms.


While the small mono could push the Ultimo 12 just fine, the footprint is much larger than what you're wanting. The small mono shares the same 9.25" X 2.4" dimensions with the 4 channel ELEETS, but it's 22" long IIRC.

If anyone else has any questions about any Zuki amps please feel free to either email Patrick using the email link on Amplifiers or you can PM me on here and I'll answer them for you.

Zach


----------

